# ZZ Top in Belleville



## fretboard

June 19, Waterfront Festival


----------



## TubeStack

Thanks for the info!

That might make a great road trip...


----------



## TubeStack

The Belleville Waterfront site says "July 8, 9, 10, 11, 2010?"

But ZZ's site says June 19?


----------



## lbrown1

EXCELLENT!.....I noticed the date inconsistency too......I wonder though - the festival says its free.....but maybe ZZ is playing at a local venue .....I have a hard time imagining a free ZZ show....either way - I think I'd really like to go take this in


----------



## ezcomes

the last i saw it was the Empire Theater music fest that is put on every year...b/c i think its the next night that 3 doors down are playing


----------



## ezcomes

ezcomes said:


> the last i saw it was the Empire Theater music fest that is put on every year...b/c i think its the next night that 3 doors down are playing


sorry i guess i have it wrong...i had them confused with skynyrd...
here is the link
The Empire Square Live


----------



## shoretyus

Empire is a great venue... seats are awesome.. if not a little high backed for a short ass like moi ..


----------



## lbrown1

a friend went to see Colin James play there......the guy sitting next to him left to go to the loo or whatever...colin James hops off stage and sits down in the now vacant seat beside my friend and proceeds to play the solo right beside him.....twas an experience he'll never forget


----------



## ezcomes

this will be Legen---wait for it...


----------



## ezcomes




----------



## edward

ZZ Top is playing the Big Music Fest in June. Tickets are $49.50 and are general admission. Also on the show is Finger Eleven, Collective Soul and others.


----------

